# 2011 CX bikes in Ti with Disc Hubs



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Our Ti cyclo-cross bike has disc tabs but standard wheels; some people have added disc brakes which required new wheels [or at least hubs]

This level of CX bike is popular; so we added another model
and we put disc hubs on both the PRO and TEAM versions
so those who want to just bolt-on some BB7s can do it easily


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

Mike - 

I'm looking to pull the trigger on your Ti CX. On the Bikesdirect site all I see is the 2010 Fantom Cross Team w/ Ultegra

The post above mentions a 2011 Pro and Team. 

The Pro is Rival? 

When will the 2011 be out?

Thanks,

18usc371


----------



## texasdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Fabulous idea.

I'm now awaiting the TI version of this bike.

Will the 2011 Fantom Cross Team TI continue to be spec'd with Ultegra or are you switching to SRAM?


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Would love to know some more details on this on this as well. Please update!! Ultegra? SRAM? Price point???


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump. Mike-BD -- any updates?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

and weight info would be appreciated


----------

